# Rutenständer selber bauen!



## mike12mike (7. September 2008)

Hallo, wollte in der nächsten Zeit sowas ähnliches nachbauen, allerdings aus 2 Holzplatten und in der Mitte handdicke Hölzer und an den Seiten von den Holzplatten kommen die Ausbuchtungen für die Ruten. Damit ihr wisst was ich meine:


schaut euch das bild an!

Achja hat einer schon mal sowas versucht selber zu bauen und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben???


----------



## Bienzli (8. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenständer selber bauen!*

schau mal hier und hier

lg adi


----------



## mike12mike (8. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenständer selber bauen!*

Naja konnte zwar damit jetzt nicht viel anfangen aber habe heute versucht das zu bauen hatte heute Nachmittag nämlich genug Zeit und das ist dabei rausgekommen:



Naja gut es sieht noch ein bisschen morsch aus sage ich mal aber es wird noch vernünftig gestrichen und dann finde ich ist das so ganz ohne Anleitung eigentlich ganz gut gelungen!!


----------



## fish - hunter (10. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenständer selber bauen!*

Ich finde das auch sehr gelungen#6, meine Ausrüstung ist von der Menge und Geräteart sehr ähnlich, kann gut sein, dass ich dein Modell kopiere.:q

Grüße


----------



## xmxrrxr (10. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenständer selber bauen!*

Also selbst gebaut hab ich noch keinen, hab mir stattdessen bei eb** einen drehbaren geleistet.
Bei Interesse stelle ich gerne mal ein Bild davon ein.

Den Rutenständer könnte man auch noch optimieren, da er doch sehr verschwenderisch mit dem Platz umgeht. |kopfkrat

Gruß
Mirror


----------



## mike12mike (10. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenständer selber bauen!*

Ja aber ich muss sagen das ich für den Rutenhalter keinen Cent bezahlt habe sondern nur die Materalien die zuhause noch lagen genommen habe, und er ist dazu noch sehr platzsparend, und bietet je nach Länge in meinem Fall Platz für 10 Ruten, finde das ding ganz gut deswegen bin ich gerade dabei mir noch einen zu bauen weil ich ja nicht nur 10 Angeln habe;-)
Achja wer es nachbauen möchte hier die Sachen die ihr gebraucht:

4 Hölzer Länge 60-75cm
2 Bretter (Länge je nachdem Breite 30-50)
Stichsäge
2 kleine Hölzer für untendrunter und 1 längeres kleines Holzstück damit die Ruten nicht rausfallen.
Schrauben
Akkubohrer oder Maschine
Das wars dann auch schon!


----------



## Gizi (10. September 2008)

*AW: Rutenständer selber bauen!*

Hier mal mein halter, 6 bretter 100x20cm kosten ca 10er im baumarkt. Werkzeuge stichsäge, forsterbohrer akku schrauber wenn das ganze noch gerundet werden soll dann noch nen oberfräse. Zeitaufwand für so ein teil 15-20 min. Platz für 10 Angeln. Wenn du das ding bauen willst schreib ne pn dann mach ich dir bessere bilder.


----------

